# Servlet mit ArrayList



## 07alex07 (14. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß nicht, ob das hier reinkommt.

Ich habe hier ein Servlet mit zwei eingaben erstellt.
Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich dir Daten aus dem Formular in ein ArrayList speichern kann.

Danke.


----------



## Marcinek (14. Jul 2011)

Nein das hier ist das falsche Forum

Daten in eine Arraylist kann man so speichern:


```
List<?> meineListe = new ArrayList<?>();
meineListe.add(new String()); // oder ein anderes Objekt.
```

Ansonsten würde ich mir Tutorials dazu anschauen.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jul 2011)

verschoben


----------



## brauner1990 (15. Jul 2011)

via 
	
	
	
	





```
request.getParameterValues("parametername")
```
 kannst du eine Liste erhalten via action=get bzw action=post

via 
	
	
	
	





```
request.getParameterMap()
```
kannst du eine komplette liste aller bekommen, diese musste dann nur alle konvertieren


----------

